# Royal Liverpool March 2013



## Birchy (Sep 25, 2012)

With Royal Liverpool holding the 2014 open i have decided that next year I want to play the course so i can get a feel what its like before i go back watching how it should be done in 2014 

Im looking to play on the 3rd or 4th Monday in March. The green fee then would be Â£75.00. The maximum handicaps for men are 21 ladies 32 and proof will be needed apparantly.

If anybody fancies going for a knock at that time let me know. If theres a quite a few people fancy it then I will turn it into a meet but at this stage im just seeing if anybody would be interested.


----------



## Junior (Sep 25, 2012)

Im interested for sure !!  Bit far away yet so am unsure of work committments but I dont normally struggle to take adays holiday etc.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 25, 2012)

Junior said:



			Im interested for sure !!  Bit far away yet so am unsure of work committments but I dont normally struggle to take adays holiday etc.
		
Click to expand...

Thats no problem pal. I will only be arranging it closer to the time so theres plenty of time for people to make any arrangements with work and HID'S etc


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello Birchy,

I've played it before and am also going to Woburn next march, so will struggle. It is worth Â£75, but wouldn't pay Â£140 plus which it was a few years ago in summer.

I may also orgainse a meet in March for Formby, as they had a great deal on last year in March for Â£50 on the weekend.

More details soon....


----------



## Birchy (Sep 25, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello Birchy,

I've played it before and am also going to Woburn next march, so will struggle. It is worth Â£75, but wouldn't pay Â£140 plus which it was a few years ago in summer.

I may also orgainse a meet in March for Formby, as they had a great deal on last year in March for Â£50 on the weekend.

More details soon....
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i thought there was something else off here organised for March so I thought numbers might be a bit limted. Cheers for the advice! Ive heard people saying similar that they wouldnt pay over 100 notes for it but its one of them courses you have to see for yourself i reckon. 

I would be up for Formby too as its another that im yet to play and would like to.


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 25, 2012)

Birchy,

Count me in for this one please.

Liverbirdie if the meet you are looking at organising is not at the same time as this then count me in.

Can't wait as i'll be a big fat civi by then


----------



## Robobum (Sep 25, 2012)

I'd be in for this.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 25, 2012)

I reckon I could be up for a road trip. It looked a crackin course when the doris's were playing a couple of weeks ago. 

Anyone else from the south fancy a trip??


----------



## louise_a (Sep 25, 2012)

I am always up for a game.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 25, 2012)

Birchy said:



			The maximum handicaps for men are 21
		
Click to expand...

Thats just stupid!


----------



## thecraw (Sep 25, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Thats just stupid!


Click to expand...

Not really they take into consideration the severity of the course and the enjoyment a high handicap player will get from the tough track. They also don't really want choppers hacking up their championship standard golf course.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 25, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Not really they take into consideration the severity of the course and the enjoyment a high handicap player will get from the tough track. They also don't really want choppers hacking up their championship standard golf course.
		
Click to expand...

Tongue was firmly in cheek is I allegedly play of 24!

It was sarcasm thanks for the explanation though!


----------



## thecraw (Sep 25, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Tongue was firmly in cheek is I allegedly play of 24!

It was sarcasm thanks for the explanation though! 

Click to expand...

And I was hoping for a bite!

Evens I guess.

:fore:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 25, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Evens I guess.

:fore:
		
Click to expand...

:cheers:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 25, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Thats just stupid!


Click to expand...

Don't worry mate your swing might be in full effect by then.......


----------



## Scouser (Sep 25, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Don't worry mate your swing might be in full effect by then.......
		
Click to expand...

Its a slow process ....its a stupid game! :rant:


----------



## Yerman (Sep 25, 2012)

Wish I could join you but mondays are too difficult. I would suggest to anyone making a trip to the Wirral that Hoylake is worth it but Wallasey is better and cheaper.


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2012)

therod said:



			I reckon I could be up for a road trip. It looked a crackin course when the doris's were playing a couple of weeks ago. 

Anyone else from the south fancy a trip??
		
Click to expand...

Heading up North in the middle of winter from the deep warm South.:mmm: Brave man Nick.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 25, 2012)

I'd definitely be interested in this depending on the date, wife's birthday is in March!


----------



## User20205 (Sep 25, 2012)

richart said:



			Heading up North in the middle of winter from the deep warm South.:mmm: Brave man Nick.

Click to expand...

I consider it missionary work, Spreading the word to the uncivilised savages :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 25, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			I'd definitely be interested in this depending on the date, wife's birthday is in March!
		
Click to expand...

It would be one of last two Mondays in March which are 18th & 25th i think.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 25, 2012)

Birchy said:



			It would be one of last two Mondays in March which are 18th & 25th i think.
		
Click to expand...

Birchy, I'd love to play it but the Woburn meet is week commencing 25th and Me and few other NW boys already down for that.

If nearer the time the weather is decent then how about the start of the month??


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 25, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			I'd definitely be interested in this depending on the date, wife's birthday is in March!
		
Click to expand...

Are you bringing her with you?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 25, 2012)

LOL, our Dorset missionary.

Can you bring a few food parcels as well for me, and any old Exeter tops to keep me warm in winter.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 25, 2012)

ill be in liverpool then. would love to have a crack at the open course!  count me in


----------



## Birchy (Sep 26, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Birchy, I'd love to play it but the Woburn meet is week commencing 25th and Me and few other NW boys already down for that.

If nearer the time the weather is decent then how about the start of the month??
		
Click to expand...

We will have to put deposits down at some point to secure a date so i doubt we will get chance to weigh up the weather beforehand mate. Will the 18th not be any good for you?


----------



## rob2 (Sep 26, 2012)

Another southerner here willing to schlep up north to the great unwashed :ears: I am fully up to date with my innoculations.

I may well try to organise another round the day before/after to make the journey worthwhile.

Should be a laugh :cheers:

Rob


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 26, 2012)

What about Formby on the Sunday for the weekend gang, Monday at Royal Liverpool for the midweekers, people who fancy both and the 2 wise men from the south can do both. As long as they bring gifts, and none of that Myrrh shoit!

Job's a gudun, as long as it's not when Woburn is.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 26, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			What about Formby on the Sunday for the weekend gang, Monday at Royal Liverpool for the midweekers, people who fancy both and the 2 wise men from the south can do both. As long as they bring gifts, and none of that Myrrh shoit!

Job's a gudun, as long as it's not when Woburn is.
		
Click to expand...

How about Sunday 17th @ Formby and Monday 18th @ Royal Liverpool? What do people think?

Im up for doing both.


----------



## Robobum (Sep 26, 2012)

Birchy said:



			How about Sunday 17th @ Formby and Monday 18th @ Royal Liverpool? What do people think?

Im up for doing both.
		
Click to expand...

Loving that idea


----------



## rob2 (Sep 26, 2012)

Robobum said:



			Loving that idea 

Click to expand...

+1. Sounds perfect.

Better start the detox now in preparation.

Rob


----------



## User20205 (Sep 26, 2012)

rob2 said:



			+1. Sounds perfect.

Better start the detox now in preparation.

Rob
		
Click to expand...

I'm up for both !!:thup:  will I need my passport ???


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 26, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Are you bringing her with you?



Click to expand...

Easy big man 

Either Monday should be fine for me. Might be able to swing the Sunday aswell.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 26, 2012)

Monday 18th March would be my preference as long as scouser's not playing


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 26, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Monday 18th March would be my preference as long as scouser's not playing 

Click to expand...

+1, unless he gives me a lift.

That weekend is ok for LFC fixtures for me, unless I go the away game because we are going to win the league.......


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 26, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			+1, unless he gives me a lift.

That weekend is ok for LFC fixtures for me, unless I go the away game because we are going to win the league.......

Click to expand...

Get the doctor quick!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 26, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Get the doctor quick!
		
Click to expand...

Howdy, pardner. watching the match? The phoenix is rising - well it's lifted a leg.


----------



## Val (Sep 27, 2012)

I might be into this but will hinge on a few things, when craw is organising Machrihanish for and what time you fancy playing as I'd be driving down that morning and it's a 4 hour drive.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 27, 2012)

Valentino said:



			I might be into this but will hinge on a few things, when craw is organising Machrihanish for and what time you fancy playing as I'd be driving down that morning and it's a 4 hour drive.
		
Click to expand...

Ive dropped an email to Royal Liverpool this morning about availability on the Monday 18th March and also booking procedure etc so as soon as they get back to me I will post it up.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 27, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Ive dropped an email to Royal Liverpool this morning about availability on the Monday 18th March and also booking procedure etc so as soon as they get back to me I will post it up.
		
Click to expand...

Hello Birchy, If you'd like I'll e-mail Formby for the heads up this week.

LB


----------



## Birchy (Sep 27, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello Birchy, If you'd like I'll e-mail Formby for the heads up this week.

LB
		
Click to expand...

Yeah you can do mate. We might as well start the ball rolling! Im sure some more might join on when the plans for both days are finalised etc.


----------



## peterlav (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd be interested in playing both, as soon as dates are confirmed, I can book them off


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 27, 2012)

If I don't have to book an emergency day off, I'd do the Hoylake trip.Might do the Formby if no holiday left.


----------



## gjbike (Sep 27, 2012)

Add my name to the list for Hoylake if it's on the 18th March 2013


----------



## Birchy (Sep 28, 2012)

Dear Mr Birchall,

We have availability on Monday 18[SUP]th[/SUP] March 08.32-09.28 and 11.12-11.36. Bookings can be made either online or through the office (card processing fees apply) and we require full payment of green fees to secure the tee times. The green fee is Â£75.00pp on Mondayâ€™s in March.

Kind regards,

Louise



LOUISE CARDALL
*GOLF & EVENT COORDINATOR

*I have the above reply from Royal Liverpool golf club. If the later tee slots are best for the travellers then I reckon we do that. I can do either so its no problem for me.


----------



## Junior (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm up for both the Sunday and Monday ,


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 30, 2012)

Pencil me in for the Sunday at Formby..... Won't make the Monday. I think teachers should have more holidays


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2012)

Karl102 said:



			Pencil me in for the Sunday at Formby..... Won't make the Monday. I think teachers should have more holidays 

Click to expand...

And bigger pensions.


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 1, 2012)

Ah, would love to do either of these, had a great time at Hillside with you lads.
Just checked shift rota - working both days.

Booooo.


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 1, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			And bigger pensions.
		
Click to expand...

Glad someone else agrees 

Fancy a knock around Lymm one Lee Park soon? Found out today a bloke at our schools son plays in the scratch team at your place! Surname is Hopkinson!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2012)

Karl102 said:



			Glad someone else agrees 

Fancy a knock around Lymm one Lee Park soon? Found out today a bloke at our schools son plays in the scratch team at your place! Surname is Hopkinson!
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, me and Stu have to sort out a matchplay one weekend in thw inter cup, but he doesn't normally play on a Saturday, but if he does you and your kid will have to come down, and us up to you likewise.

If Stu can't make it, come down any saturday with you and your kid,  just as long as LFC aren't at home. Ask me on the Thursday, and I'll check.


----------



## Scouser (Oct 1, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes mate, me and Stu have to sort out a matchplay one weekend in thw inter cup, but he doesn't normally play on a Saturday, but if he does you and your kid will have to come down, and us up to you likewise.

If Stu can't make it, come down any saturday with you and your kid,  just as long as LFC aren't at home. Ask me on the Thursday, and I'll check.
		
Click to expand...

If Stu cant make it .......cough cough ....btw we still cant sign in non members on a sat ....but!!! they may allow you if you ask nicely


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 2, 2012)

I've sent an e-mail to Formby, just awaiting their reply, folks.


----------



## peterlav (Oct 2, 2012)

Already booked the Monday off, and will make sure I'm free on the Sunday as well, just let me know when money is needed, thanks


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 3, 2012)

Birchy, I have details now from Formby for the 17th March - don't want to step on your toes, shall I do a seperate post for Formby?


----------



## Birchy (Oct 4, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Birchy, I have details now from Formby for the 17th March - don't want to step on your toes, shall I do a seperate post for Formby?
		
Click to expand...

Dont worry about stepping on my toes mate. Its probably best to do a seperate thread though anyway as not everybody will do both days i dont think.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 4, 2012)

I'd be up for a run out at Hoylake...


----------



## chorleyandy (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi mate, I'm interested if there any places available, let e know if you need a deposit


----------



## Birchy (Oct 4, 2012)

Right then folks its time for an update. On Monday 18th March the tee times weve got available are 8:32-9:28 and 11:12-11:36. You need to pay green fees in full to secure a tee time and they wont let me reserve any without payment. I was thinking the late morning slot would be best but if anybody wants to play in the earlier slot and theres a enough of them then thats no problem.

Im goin to book the tee times 4 by 4 as people get their money in etc. You can leave giving me your money as long as you want but its at your own risk as to whether there will be tee times left. By my reckoning theres about 16 possibly up for it so we should be able to get everybody in with a bit of luck.

Sorry guys if it seems a bit awkward but these big courses dont take many prisoners when your trying to book with them!

Anybody ready to pay just PM me for any details you need and I will need your name, Handicap and club as well.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 4, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Right then folks its time for an update. On Monday 18th March the tee times weve got available are 8:32-9:28 and 11:12-11:36. You need to pay green fees in full to secure a tee time and they wont let me reserve any without payment. I was thinking the late morning slot would be best but if anybody wants to play in the earlier slot and theres a enough of them then thats no problem.

Im goin to book the tee times 4 by 4 as people get their money in etc. You can leave giving me your money as long as you want but its at your own risk as to whether there will be tee times left. By my reckoning theres about 16 possibly up for it so we should be able to get everybody in with a bit of luck.

Sorry guys if it seems a bit awkward but these big courses dont take many prisoners when your trying to book with them!

Anybody ready to pay just PM me for any details you need and I will need your name, Handicap and club as well.
		
Click to expand...

Birchy, Are you doing the Formby game also? If so I'll send you the Â£20 difference if that's OK?

PM me your details and I'll sent it. If not PM me your details and I'll send you the Â£75. Either times are great for me, but some who may play both may have a few shandies the night before, so may be tender.....

If people fancy a crawl around Liverpool on the Sunday night, I'm sure me, Stu and scouser can show them the ropes.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 5, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Birchy, Are you doing the Formby game also? If so I'll send you the Â£20 difference if that's OK?

PM me your details and I'll sent it. If not PM me your details and I'll send you the Â£75. Either times are great for me, but some who may play both may have a few shandies the night before, so may be tender.....

If people fancy a crawl around Liverpool on the Sunday night, I'm sure me, Stu and scouser can show them the ropes.
		
Click to expand...

Yes im doin Formby as well so that makes sense to me, i was going to suggest doing it this way. I will PM you payment details now. I agree about the later tee slots too! Nothing worse than playing when rough as a bears arse!


----------



## User20205 (Oct 5, 2012)

not going to be able to do this  + Formby now gents


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 5, 2012)

Nothing worse than playing when rough as a bears arse![/QUOTE]

Why is the missus playing,also?


----------



## peterlav (Oct 5, 2012)

I am a definite for this, only problem is I can't pay till the 15th of this month, hope this is OK?


----------



## Birchy (Oct 5, 2012)

peterlav said:



			I am a definite for this, only problem is I can't pay till the 15th of this month, hope this is OK?
		
Click to expand...

No problem at all sir. Im just going to book people on 4 by 4 as the money comes in anyway. Its a few quid to splash out so when people have the money they can just send it then.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 5, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nothing worse than playing when rough as a bears arse!
		
Click to expand...

Why is the missus playing,also? [/QUOTE]

No comment mate  Ive heard of WAGS checking up partners internet activities before so im not taking any chances!  :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 5, 2012)

therod said:



			not going to be able to do this  + Formby now gents 

Click to expand...

Unlucky, fella. Is your passport out of date, or have they run out of innoculations. There goes my Exeter kit.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 5, 2012)

And were off! 

*CONFIRMED PAYMENT RECIEVED
*Me
Junior
Louise_a


----------



## User20205 (Oct 5, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Unlucky, fella. Is your passport out of date, or have they run out of innoculations. There goes my Exeter kit. 

Click to expand...

my wife reminded my that's the weekend of her brother's wedding 

I should just come anyway & send them a card


----------



## fat-tiger (Oct 5, 2012)

just finished at royal liverpool in the wirral classic, gotta say best greens ive been on all  year, put  me down for this please, some really good holes ,


----------



## Birchy (Oct 5, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			just finished at royal liverpool in the wirral classic, gotta say best greens ive been on all  year, put  me down for this please, some really good holes ,
		
Click to expand...

Your down FT. Just PM me for payment details whenever your ready to secure your place.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 5, 2012)

Birchy, Contra payment sent of Â£20 by me, it will be with you in the next dew days.

LB.


----------



## gjbike (Oct 5, 2012)

Money sent Scott, paid in full.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 5, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Birchy, Contra payment sent of Â£20 by me, it will be with you in the next dew days.

LB.
		
Click to expand...




gjbike said:



			Money sent Scott, paid in full.
		
Click to expand...

Money received from both cheers guys.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 5, 2012)

*CONFIRMED PAYMENT RECIEVED
*Me
Junior
Louise_a
Liverbirdie
GJ bike

Ive booked the first tee time with Royal Liverpool as well.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 7, 2012)

*CONFIRMED PAYMENT RECIEVED
*Me
Junior
Louise_a
Liverbirdie
GJ bike
Rob 2

Rob2 is now confimed


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 9, 2012)

Pencil me in for this birchy , I'll pay you at Caldy if that's ok.

Cheers pal


----------



## Birchy (Oct 9, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Pencil me in for this birchy , I'll pay you at Caldy if that's ok.

Cheers pal
		
Click to expand...

Yeah mate will do thats no problem. :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 9, 2012)

*CONFIRMED PAYMENT RECIEVED
*Me
Junior
Louise_a
Liverbirdie
GJ bike
Rob 2
Fat Tiger

INTERESTED/PAYMENT PENDING
Stu_C
Peter lav
Hobbit
Chorleyandy
Wrighty1874
NWJocko
GaryinDerry
Robobum
Scouser
Thepodgster
Valentino


----------



## Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Birchy, PM me your details and i'll get payment off to you.

Ive a 4 hour drive to Hoylake, and im not down on the Sunday (well not yet) what times have you booked so far?


----------



## Birchy (Oct 10, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Birchy, PM me your details and i'll get payment off to you.

Ive a 4 hour drive to Hoylake, and im not down on the Sunday (well not yet) what times have you booked so far?
		
Click to expand...

Ive got 11:28 booked at the moment. When one more person pays i will be booking 11:36 which is the latest time available for visitors. I will put you in the last group if you are coming so you get as much time as possible :thup:

P.S Will PM you my payment details now.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 15, 2012)

*CONFIRMED PAYMENT RECIEVED
*Me
Junior
Louise_a
Liverbirdie
GJ bike
Rob 2
Fat Tiger
Valentino
*
INTERESTED/PAYMENT PENDING*
Stu_C
Peter lav
Hobbit
Chorleyandy
Wrighty1874
NWJocko
GaryinDerry
Robobum
Scouser
Thepodgster

Valentino has now confirmed his place. Thats a good solid 8 up to now :thup:


----------



## Wabinez (Oct 15, 2012)

how much I would love to play Royal Liverpool....I just can't really afford the Â£75 outlay at the minute I don't think!


----------



## peterlav (Oct 16, 2012)

Could you let me know who/where to send payment to, I'll get it sent off.

Really looking forward to this


----------



## 2blue (Oct 16, 2012)

Has you got room for an oldie here??:mmm: If so, an I can get in Formby, then I'm in:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 16, 2012)

peterlav said:



			Could you let me know who/where to send payment to, I'll get it sent off.

Really looking forward to this
		
Click to expand...

I have sent you a PM Peter :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 16, 2012)

2blue said:



			Has you got room for an oldie here??:mmm: If so, an I can get in Formby, then I'm in:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yes sir of course :thup:  Just let me know when you need payment details and I will send you PM with them.


----------



## peterlav (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks Scott,

Payment sent, should be in your account in a couple of hours


----------



## 2blue (Oct 16, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Yes sir of course :thup: Just let me know when you need payment details and I will send you PM with them.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, yer a gent.....    just waiting on LB


----------



## Wabinez (Oct 16, 2012)

OK, I am game for this.  How do I get the monies sent across? It's too good an opportunity to miss.  The 4.5 hour drive up I'm not looking forward to though!!


----------



## Birchy (Oct 16, 2012)

Wabinez said:



			OK, I am game for this.  How do I get the monies sent across? It's too good an opportunity to miss.  The 4.5 hour drive up I'm not looking forward to though!!
		
Click to expand...

I will PM you details mate.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 16, 2012)

*CONFIRMED PAYMENT RECIEVED
*Me
Junior
Louise_a
Liverbirdie
GJ bike
Rob 2
Fat Tiger
Valentino
Peter lav
*
INTERESTED/PAYMENT PENDING*
Stu_C
Hobbit
Chorleyandy
Wrighty1874
NWJocko
GaryinDerry
Robobum
Scouser
Thepodgster
Wabinez
2Blue

Got your payment PeterLav, cheers.


----------



## Wabinez (Oct 16, 2012)

Payment made. Can't wait...apart from the drive!  Best get the game in order...


----------



## Birchy (Oct 16, 2012)

*CONFIRMED PAYMENT RECIEVED
*Me
Junior
Louise_a
Liverbirdie
GJ bike
Rob 2
Fat Tiger
Valentino
Peter lav
Wabinez*

INTERESTED/PAYMENT PENDING*
Stu_C
Hobbit
Chorleyandy
Wrighty1874
NWJocko
GaryinDerry
Robobum
Scouser
Thepodgster
2Blue

Wabinez is now confirmed. :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Oct 16, 2012)

Am in at Formby Birchy..  so plz PM details


----------



## 2blue (Oct 16, 2012)

Have transfered the cash Scott.....  will be heading over with F-Tiger....  we're a team:mmm:.....   a shocking one


----------



## Birchy (Oct 16, 2012)

*CONFIRMED PAYMENT RECIEVED
*Me
Junior
Louise_a
Liverbirdie
GJ bike
Rob 2
Fat Tiger
Valentino
Peter lav
Wabinez
2Blue*

INTERESTED/PAYMENT PENDING*
Stu_C
Hobbit
Chorleyandy
Wrighty1874
NWJocko
GaryinDerry
Robobum
Scouser
Thepodgster

Payment recieved from 2Blue, cheers pal.


----------



## Val (Oct 16, 2012)

2blue said:



			Have transfered the cash Scott.....  will be heading over with F-Tiger....  we're a team:mmm:.....   a shocking one
		
Click to expand...

Like Machrihanish revisited, who got the speeding ticket last time? Drive carefully lads


----------



## 2blue (Oct 18, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Like Machrihanish revisited, who got the speeding ticket last time? Drive carefully lads 

Click to expand...

No ticket arrived Tino... was just a flash across Tigers eyes... scarey. We look forward to seeing you again:lol:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 22, 2012)

Anymore for the first major of 2013?


----------



## fat-tiger (Oct 22, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Anymore for the first major of 2013? 

Click to expand...

im only going for the p@@@ up on the sunday round liverpool, you coming along birchy, my last gm trip to machrihanish  got in abit late ,when tee it up there was more than 1 ball to look at


----------



## 2blue (Oct 22, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			im only going for the p@@@ up on the sunday round liverpool, you coming along birchy, my last gm trip to machrihanish got in abit late ,when tee it up there was more than 1 ball to look at
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes.....  I remember that night very well....  an I stayed in


----------



## Val (Oct 22, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			im only going for the p@@@ up on the sunday round liverpool, you coming along birchy, my last gm trip to machrihanish  got in abit late ,when tee it up there was more than 1 ball to look at
		
Click to expand...

I can vouch for that, you were in my 4ball dolly :rofl:


----------



## fat-tiger (Oct 22, 2012)

Valentino said:



			I can vouch for that, you were in my 4ball dolly :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

val you coming out sunday night or just coming monday, celtic  liverpool, come on you gotta be feeling the love, you can bed down on our floor


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 22, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			val you coming out sunday night or just coming monday, celtic  liverpool, come on you gotta be feeling the love, you can bed down on our floor
		
Click to expand...

Yes, come on lad.

I'll speak to Birchy at Caldy with regards to if we're gonna have bets/prizes etc. However, I've looked at the numbers and we have 11 who are on both days at the moment (Formby and Royal Liverpool). Now if we were to have 12 we could maybe do a dunhill links type thing over 2 days in pairs..........no pressure like. 

You could stay in ours, instead of FT's floor, if you can't charge it to your company rep account.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 23, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			im only going for the p@@@ up on the sunday round liverpool, you coming along birchy, my last gm trip to machrihanish  got in abit late ,when tee it up there was more than 1 ball to look at
		
Click to expand...

Im not sure yet, I will have to pull a few strings to swing that with HID!



Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, come on lad.

I'll speak to Birchy at Caldy with regards to if we're gonna have bets/prizes etc. However, I've looked at the numbers and we have 11 who are on both days at the moment (Formby and Royal Liverpool). Now if we were to have 12 we could maybe do a dunhill links type thing over 2 days in pairs..........no pressure like. 

You could stay in ours, instead of FT's floor, if you can't charge it to your company rep account.
		
Click to expand...

Dunhill links style sounds good to me if everybody fancies that


----------



## Val (Oct 23, 2012)

As much as I'd love to I most definately can't do the Sunday unfortunately.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 28, 2012)

Birchy, did you get my deposit fella?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 28, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Birchy, did you get my deposit fella?
		
Click to expand...

Yes he has fella, he's PM'ed me.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 28, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes he has fella, he's PM'ed me.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Pedro


----------



## Birchy (Oct 28, 2012)

*CONFIRMED PAYMENT RECIEVED
*Me
Junior
Louise_a
Liverbirdie
GJ bike
Rob 2
Fat Tiger
Valentino
Peter lav
Wabinez
2Blue
Stu_C*

INTERESTED/PAYMENT PENDING*
Hobbit
Chorleyandy
Wrighty1874
NWJocko
GaryinDerry
Robobum
Scouser
Thepodgster

Updated list, i have indeed got your payment Stu. Cheers fellas.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 28, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			im only going for the p@@@ up on the sunday round liverpool, you coming along birchy, my last gm trip to machrihanish got in abit late ,when tee it up there was more than 1 ball to look at
		
Click to expand...

Dolly.....  do you really think that Liverpool will have more to offer than a good night out in Hull????  Oh hang-on....  I remember you had a staggering night out in Campbell Town )


----------



## fat-tiger (Oct 28, 2012)

2blue said:



			Dolly.....  do you really think that Liverpool will have more to offer than a good night out in Hull????  Oh hang-on....  I remember you had a staggering night out in Campbell Town )
		
Click to expand...

dave its not where you are its the company , once we got crawford to bed the party could begin, hope the scouser boys aint planning on a early night on the sunday,


----------



## Birchy (Nov 2, 2012)

*CONFIRMED PAYMENT RECIEVED
*Me
Junior
Louise_a
Liverbirdie
GJ bike
Rob 2
Fat Tiger
Valentino
Peter lav
Wabinez
2Blue
Stu_C

Thats 3 fourballs confirmed and booked in on Monday 18th March at 11:20, 11:28 & 11:36. Theres only one late morning tee time left with that block at 11:12. Any others wanting to play after that time gets booked will have to play a bit earlier.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 2, 2012)

Birchy I will pay you Sunday for the last spot.... 

I will need to work out my errrrr proper handicap then cos I am sure u know I play off 21 or whatever it is


----------



## Birchy (Nov 2, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Birchy I will pay you Sunday for the last spot.... 

I will need to work out my errrrr proper handicap then cos I am sure u know I play off 21 or whatever it is
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate no worries.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 4, 2012)

*CONFIRMED PAYMENT RECIEVED
*Me
Junior
Louise_a
Liverbirdie
GJ bike
Rob 2
Fat Tiger
Valentino
Peter lav
Wabinez
2Blue
Stu_C
Scouser

Scouser is now confirmed as in also


----------



## Scouser (Nov 4, 2012)

Birchy said:



*CONFIRMED PAYMENT RECIEVED
*Me
Junior
Louise_a
Liverbirdie
GJ bike
Rob 2
Fat Tiger
Valentino
Peter lav
Wabinez
2Blue
Stu_C
Scouser

Scouser is now confirmed as in also 

Click to expand...

Can I just play the back nine pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :swing:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 10, 2012)

3 Spots still left!


----------



## hamshanker (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi Birchy,

If possible can you pencil me in mate,will let you know for definate this week,im off but just need find out if mrs is off so ive got the car .....


----------



## Scouser (Nov 11, 2012)

Good lad sure we can get you up there hamshanker


----------



## hamshanker (Nov 11, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Good lad sure we can get you up there hamshanker
		
Click to expand...

lol if ive got no transport i'll do ya a good brekky if ya pick me up mate :whoo:


----------



## Scouser (Nov 11, 2012)

hamshanker said:



			lol if ive got no transport i'll do ya a good brekky if ya pick me up mate :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

:clap::cheers:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 11, 2012)

hamshanker said:



			Hi Birchy,

If possible can you pencil me in mate,will let you know for definate this week,im off but just need find out if mrs is off so ive got the car .....
		
Click to expand...

Yeah mate no problem. Just let me know when your a definate then i will PM you details. If you are stuggling for transport let me know because i might be able pick you up on way or somebody else might .


----------



## Scouser (Nov 11, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Yeah mate no problem. Just let me know when your a definate then i will PM you details. If you are stuggling for transport let me know because i might be able pick you up on way or somebody else might .
		
Click to expand...

Knob off Birchy the breakfast is mine :rant:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 11, 2012)

*CONFIRMED PAYMENT RECIEVED
*Me
Junior
Louise_a
Liverbirdie
GJ bike
Rob 2
Fat Tiger
Valentino
Peter lav
Wabinez
2Blue
Stu_C
Scouser 
Hamshanker(Pencil  )


----------



## Birchy (Nov 11, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Knob off Birchy the breakfast is mine :rant:
		
Click to expand...

 I thought that might touch a nerve :clap:


----------



## Scouser (Nov 11, 2012)

Birchy said:



 I thought that might touch a nerve :clap:
		
Click to expand...

:ears:


----------



## hamshanker (Nov 11, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Yeah mate no problem. Just let me know when your a definate then i will PM you details. If you are stuggling for transport let me know because i might be able pick you up on way or somebody else might .
		
Click to expand...

Ok cheers mate,but sorry cant help but laugh at scousers reply the greedy fooker


----------



## Birchy (Nov 11, 2012)

hamshanker said:



			Ok cheers mate,but sorry cant help but laugh at scousers reply the greedy fooker

Click to expand...

Me too. He wasnt happy to play at Caldy until he got fed . He was hunting for the chef like a man possesed


----------



## Scouser (Nov 11, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Me too. He wasnt happy to play at Caldy until he got fed . He was hunting for the chef like a man possesed 

Click to expand...

I believe every game of golf should be played on a full stomach...McDonalds next to my course makes a fortune from me


----------



## hamshanker (Nov 11, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Me too. He wasnt happy to play at Caldy until he got fed . He was hunting for the chef like a man possesed 

Click to expand...

I know  it was ok wen we found somewhere,but coz he had LB clubs in his boot,on way back it was like the fooking sweeney:rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Nov 11, 2012)

hamshanker said:



			I know  it was ok wen we found somewhere,but coz he had LB clubs in his boot,on way back it was like the fooking sweeney:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

And he didnt even say thanks he just moaned he couldnt practice.............then I had to get him home for the match


----------



## Birchy (Nov 11, 2012)

hamshanker said:



			I know  it was ok wen we found somewhere,but coz he had LB clubs in his boot,on way back it was like the fooking sweeney:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

So i heard . Everytime i look at courses to play now i check for catering because i had nightmare of him skidding onto the first tee of a golf course with a boot full of bacon sarnies :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Nov 11, 2012)

Birchy said:



			. Everytime i look at courses to play now i check for catering
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

And yet my body is a temple
:rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 11, 2012)

Scouser said:



			And he didnt even say thanks he just moaned he couldnt practice.............then I had to get him home for the match 

Click to expand...

I should have used a bacon sarnie to putt with last week, would have got more in!


----------



## hamshanker (Nov 11, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I should have used a bacon sarnie to putt with last week, would have got more in!
		
Click to expand...

You wud av been using scousers mouth then lol


----------



## Fish (Dec 22, 2012)

Is there still places on this Scott?

I'm going to cancel my 4 day trip to Saunton 9potential work) and hopefully do this instead.  I can then stop over after Formby as I've just seen a juicy maggot on a hook


----------



## 2blue (Dec 22, 2012)

Fish said:



			Is there still places on this Scott?

I'm going to cancel my 4 day trip to Saunton 9potential work) and hopefully do this instead.  I can then stop over after Formby as I've just seen a juicy maggot on a hook 

Click to expand...

Robin...  Think I have misread the Formby thread....  3 needed it looks like on a re read.....  Oops


----------



## Fish (Dec 24, 2012)

As per your post in the Formby thread, I'm in :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Dec 24, 2012)

CONFIRMED PAYMENT RECIEVED
 Me
 Junior
 Louise_a
 Liverbirdie
 GJ bike
 Rob 2
 Fat Tiger
 Valentino
 Peter lav
 Wabinez
 2Blue
 Stu_C
 Scouser 
Hamshanker(Pencil ) 
Fish (pencil  )

Right Fish ive pencilled you in mate. Just one space left for this now  There is a maximum handicap rule at Royal Liverpool of 21 but im sure we can get around that if you want to play.

Â£75 each is the price.


----------



## Fish (Dec 24, 2012)

No need to pencil, 100% in, I've just booked my accommodation.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 24, 2012)

Fish said:



			No need to pencil, 100% in, I've just booked my accommodation.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff mate

CONFIRMED PAYMENT RECIEVED
 Me
 Junior
 Louise_a
 Liverbirdie
 GJ bike
 Rob 2
 Fat Tiger
 Valentino
 Peter lav
 Wabinez
 2Blue
 Stu_C
 Scouser 
Hamshanker(Pencil ) 
Fish (definately in, payment pending)


----------



## thepodgster (Jan 2, 2013)

Is there still a space on this?


----------



## Scouser (Jan 2, 2013)

No ;-)


----------



## thepodgster (Jan 2, 2013)

I only count 15. Can i have the 16th slot?

I promise to have breakfast so i'm not a threat to the kitchen going out of stock if it keeps Scouser happy


----------



## Scouser (Jan 2, 2013)

I promise to not have lb's clubs in the car if we need a cafe..


----------



## Birchy (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah mate theres one space left. Ive sent you PM with details.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 7, 2013)

CONFIRMED PAYMENT RECIEVED
Me
Junior
Louise_a
Liverbirdie
GJ bike
Rob 2
Fat Tiger
Valentino
Peter lav
Wabinez
2Blue
Stu_C
Scouser 
Hamshanker(Pencil ) 
Fish (definately in, payment pending)
Thepodgster ( pencilled in)

Last fourball is filled now. Will book it once payments are received. Cheers


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2013)

Paid


----------



## Birchy (Jan 10, 2013)

Birchy said:



			CONFIRMED PAYMENT RECIEVED
Me
Junior
Louise_a
Liverbirdie
GJ bike
Rob 2
Fat Tiger
Valentino
Peter lav
Wabinez
2Blue
Stu_C
Scouser 
Fish
Thepodgster ( pencilled in)




			Hamshanker has had to pull out now so one spot up for grabs again now.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Scouser (Jan 10, 2013)

Hamshanker has had to pull out now so one spot up for grabs again now.
		
Click to expand...

He promised me breakfast


----------



## jpenno (Jan 10, 2013)

I might be interested BUT the handicap certificate will be an issue as I dont have one yet,


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 10, 2013)

jpenno said:



			I might be interested BUT the handicap certificate will be an issue as I dont have one yet,
		
Click to expand...

You can always borrow one of a mate.......Shhhhh, I didn't tell you.


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 6, 2013)

Just over a month to go...can't wait! Just got my hotel booked for the Sunday night to save a 4.5 hour journey in the morning.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 6, 2013)

Wabinez said:



			Just over a month to go...can't wait! Just got my hotel booked for the Sunday night to save a 4.5 hour journey in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

Nice work fella, should be a cracking day . Lets hope the weather is kind!


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 6, 2013)

Did the spare place ever get taken Birchy?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 6, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Did the spare place ever get taken Birchy?
		
Click to expand...

No mate, theres one space left.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 6, 2013)

Me
Junior
Louise_a
Liverbirdie
GJ bike
Rob 2
Fat Tiger
Valentino
Peter lav
Wabinez
2Blue
Stu_C
Scouser 
Fish
Thepodgster
Qwerty

Right thats is now folks a full house. Just waiting on a couple of payments to confirm the last fourball and its game on! .


----------



## Birchy (Feb 18, 2013)

Just to let everybody know ive locked in the last tee time now so all booked up and ready to go. Im just waiting on a couple of payments to be fully clear on this .

Tee times are 11:20, 11:28, 11:36 & 11:44


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 18, 2013)

Awesome.  That gives loads of time for a leisurely breakfast in the hotel followed by a nice warm up and then proceeding to knock on OOB off the first.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 18, 2013)

Wabinez said:



			Awesome.  That gives loads of time for a leisurely breakfast in the hotel followed by a nice warm up and then proceeding to knock on OOB off the first.
		
Click to expand...

The first tee shot is not for the feint hearted apparantley. There could be a bit of shaking on that first tee!


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 18, 2013)

I've just gone through the course guide on the website.  All tee shots look a bit tough....the weather could make things play extremely interesting as well!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 26, 2013)

For those saddos' who follow threads via their phones, this has now been amalgamated with my Formby thread onto one new post.


LB


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Just to let everybody know ive locked in the last tee time now so all booked up and ready to go. Im just waiting on a couple of payments to be fully clear on this .

Tee times are 11:20, 11:28, 11:36 & 11:44
		
Click to expand...

A nice lie in and leisurely breakfast after a night on the tiles in L'pool after Formby or, do I have an early night and be competitive 

With these both amalgamated now, can you put up the formats and teams/pairs for the 2 meets together so as not to have to keep scrolling back and flipping from 1 thread to another 

[edit] just read New Post


----------



## Birchy (Mar 11, 2013)

Can anybody playing at Royal Liverpool and has a handicap 21 or under please try and bring their handicap certificates on the day. Ive made it right that a few people wont have them but it will be good if we have got a some between us all just in case. It wont look good if we have none at all


----------



## Scouser (Mar 11, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Can anybody playing at Royal Liverpool and has a handicap 21 or under please try and bring their handicap certificates on the day. Ive made it right that a few people wont have them but it will be good if we have got a some between us all just in case. It wont look good if we have none at all 

Click to expand...

As one that won't have one I would like to thank Birchy and those of you that bring them 

:clap:

Unless LB you see one of the usual suspects on Saturday...


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2013)

Scouser said:



			As one that won't have one I would like to thank Birchy and those of you that bring them 

:clap:

Unless LB you see one of the usual suspects on Saturday... 

Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## Scouser (Mar 11, 2013)

Fish said:



			Ditto 

Click to expand...

Fish don't know what u mean


----------



## gjbike (Mar 11, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Can anybody playing at Royal Liverpool and has a handicap 21 or under please try and bring their handicap certificates on the day. Ive made it right that a few people wont have them but it will be good if we have got a some between us all just in case. It wont look good if we have none at all 

Click to expand...

just printed mine off,


----------



## Birchy (Mar 11, 2013)

gjbike said:



			just printed mine off,
		
Click to expand...

Nice work Graham


----------



## louise_a (Mar 11, 2013)

I have my England golf card, which is supposed to do away with the need for a handicap certificate.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 11, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I have my England golf card, which is supposed to do away with the need for a handicap certificate.
		
Click to expand...

Good enough for me . They dont seem super strict with it but at least if we have made a bit of an effort they wont think we are taking the mickey so to speak.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 12, 2013)

Just printed mine off from howdidido.  Only a few more days, and looks as though the longer forecast sees slightly warmer weather!!


----------

